# Happy Halloween



## debodun (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Shalimar (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks Debodun. I wish you the same!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 31, 2015)

[URL="http://s1232.photobucket.com/user/fureverywhere/media/DSCN0508.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff369/fureverywhere/DSCN0508.jpg[/URL][/IMG]There's my baby boy
Another pup we met
[URL="http://s1232.photobucket.com/user/fureverywhere/media/picturesone156.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff369/fureverywhere/picturesone156.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## debodun (Oct 31, 2015)

I often wonder if pets think their owners sometimes get a little crazy.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 31, 2015)

Oh some people get fully onboard At one party there was a tiny poodle. She sat in a human stroller wearing a princess dress complete with hat and pink veiling. She seemed pleased with all the attention. I think as long as the costumes are comfortable, it's just harmless fun.


----------



## debodun (Oct 31, 2015)

It seems dogs prevail in the costume department. Don't see as many cats dressed up - they are too smart for that. And when you do see one, it doesn't look happy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 31, 2015)

You're boy looks so cute Fur, I like those hot dog costumes. layful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 31, 2015)

Love those pictures! Yes cats are a different species. If I tried to dress up any of ours it might require skin grafts.

I found this costume for next year, this dog even looks like Callie


----------



## Cookie (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Ina (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Shalimar (Oct 31, 2015)

Awesome avatar Ina. Love the pics also. Funny onion prank.  Is that a picture of a Marine I see? Sooo handsome!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 31, 2015)

Fur, Debodun, SB. Gorgeous pics! Cookie, I love your Hallowe'en graphic! Hope everyone enjoys their day. For many of us, remember to turn back your clocks!


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 31, 2015)

We had a lovely night trick or treating. A bit brisk but nice anyways. Only thing that was a shocker was the young mom we treated with. I remember her and her twin sister as infants. I asked how her Mom was doing and she said her mother was worn out by her sister and her children. Her sister must be around 23 with two girls and inoperable bladder cancer. What do you say? She went on how she didn't know why they were still doing chemo and radiation when it was basically over. I just gently suggested hospice when they were all ready. Keep her comfortable and no more heroic measures, hard when someone is that young.


----------

